# When To Install Irrigation System



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I am in the final stages of planning to install an irrigation system. I am installing a Rachio 3 with flow meter, Hunter equipment with MP Rotators, and a PWS for precipitation info. The last item I cannot decide on is the timing/order of the installation. I'd sure like to install it now, however other priorities are forcing me to wait until next year's season.

I would like to install irrigation, then level the yard in that order. Do I wait until the growing season starts (foiliar activity), scalp, then level or wait until I have full growth, install irrigation, scalp, then level? I'm open to suggestions and your expertise!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Each time of year has trade-offs.

I would think Spring would be ideal. It's not a million degrees. For warm season grass, the grass has the longest period of time to grow-over the exposed soil before the fall. No matter what, you're going to have settling of the trench.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would probably install as early as you can in the spring to give your trenches as much time as possible to settle before you level. It is frustrating to level and then have to go back and do it again when the trenches continue to settle.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

At what point do you know the trenches are done settling? My irrigation was installed in April, and the areas the pipes were pulled is still about 1" higher than the surrounding soil. Will it settle more, or is it time to start leveling?


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

In regards to the trenches I thought I might use a hand watering wand to help settle the trenches; at least what bit it can. I may try soaking the trenches and rolling them to help as well. I know that I will need several leveling sessions as I have 1"-2" "Valleys" to fill in so it may all come together nicely. Come on Spring!


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I installed my own irrigation system back in December. Ive had to apply many many loads of top soil due to settling. For my own experience it took til the start of the summer for things to get back right and I was on top of the job as much as anyone could be.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Do they have to dig up the middle ...or perhaps inconveniently, stay l mostly in the mulch?


----------

